# A warning about NETWORK SOLUTIONS - underhanded, unethical



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

I just wanted to warn everyone about going to NETWORK SOLUTIONS for their domain name searches, and registration.

NETWORK SOLUTIONS is now hijacking domains where the customer does a search for it on their site.

If you do a check in the NETWORK SOLUTIONS site for available domains, NETWORK SOLUTIONS will automatically register that domain as their own and charge you 3x to 4x times the amount you would normally pay if you registered it at a different domain registrar.

Then if you go to another domain registrar it will show that the domain you want is already registered, but it won't show any WHOIS information. NETWORK SOLUTIONS will register that domain under their name for 1 year. If you check the WHOIS in NETWORK SOLUTIONS it will show that it has been registered under their name the same day you did the search for 1year.

Very underhanded, un-ethical. I hope ICANN Reprimands them for their actions.

Sorry...just venting


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

This is sadly not unusual. *NEVER *search whois data on commercial sites. Use the numerous independent sites.


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

They all do that. They don't charge 3-4x for the domain, but they do make it so you have to buy it from them.


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

rrc62 said:


> They all do that. They don't charge 3-4x for the domain, but they do make it so you have to buy it from them.


I can get a domain for about $6, and NETWORK SOLUTIONS wanted $35. Maybe its not 3 - 4x...its more like 6x.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Use these:

Who.is: Universal Whois Lookup

Ajax Whois 2.0 - fast domain name search and whois


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

rrc62 said:


> They all do that. They don't charge 3-4x for the domain, but they do make it so you have to buy it from them.


That's not really true. All places where you register names don't pre-register the name and create a parking page when look up the domain name availability.

domaintools.com is also another good place to look up domain names.


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

rrc62 said:


> They all do that. They don't charge 3-4x for the domain, but they do make it so you have to buy it from them.


I've always had good service with GODADDY


----------



## Jeepwidow (Feb 12, 2008)

I just had a funky experience looking up domain names at network solutions. They said my D.N was available. Cool! But then I look at godaddy and they said my name was taken? Huh??? I click on more info and this is what I see:

Name Server: NS1.1 Network Solutions.com
Status: Client Hold
Registar: Network Solutions, LLC

Rodney or anyone-is there anything that can be done? I find this unethical; it doesn't seem right that we get penalized for this. It appears the WORLD WIDE WEB is still the "wild west." And, any suggestions? Should I just let go of my desire for these few names?


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

Jeepwidow said:


> I just had a funky experience looking up domain names at network solutions. They said my D.N was available. Cool! But then I look at godaddy and they said my name was taken? Huh??? I click on more info and this is what I see:
> 
> Name Server: NS1.1 Network Solutions.com
> Status: Client Hold
> ...



Nothing really you can do.

You can either wait out the 1 year NetSol has it registered now, or register it through NetSol, wait 60 days then transfer it to the registrar of your choice.

Other than that, don't use NetSol for checking domain names. As a matter of fact don't use them period.


----------



## Jeepwidow (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm so angry I don't want to give them my business. AND pay their stupid price. Maybe someone with the Attorney General can help. Guess I'm so pissed I'm not being logical. 

I will head your advise and pretend they don't exist. UHG, I need a glass of wine!


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

I've heard of this happening to others with other companies as well. When I decided to buy a domain name, here's what I did. I sat down and came up with a long list of possible names and variations, and narrowed it to my top 10. Then my wife and I decided which ones we liked best from the top ten and put them in order from like the most to least and went to godaddy when we were ready to buy. That way when I went down my list to see what was available to purchase, I could get the domain that I wanted then and there without waiting and giving someone else the chance to buy it for $7 and sell it to me for $1,500.00.


----------



## Jeepwidow (Feb 12, 2008)

My husband and I were considering getting a trademark for the names. Not sure if that would do any good though. It seems web domains along with a trademark make good marketing partners. Thanks for making me feel somewhat better 

Thanks for letting me vent my frustrations!


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

Yes but you would probably have to own the domain name for it to do any real good. I don't think they'd just give you the domain name because you secured a trademark.


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

And securing a Trademark, takes months, sometimes years. And is not guaranteed.


----------



## cookiesa (Feb 27, 2008)

In Australia if you wish to register a .com.au site you are required to provide a registered Australian Business Number before you can purchase the domain. (The domain name must match the name the ABN is regeistered for)

eg Our Australian Bussiness Number is for the registered business name Platypus Screenprinting so to register our domain name we needed to provide the ABN number.


----------



## Jeepwidow (Feb 12, 2008)

Justin,
That is AWESOME! Your government is very smart and cleary have an organized forethought. Because this system of buying domain names in the U.S. is not working. Yes, America is where capitalism is at it's best. But where does it state that companies can manipulate the system. 

Paulo-my husband was furious and said exactly what you said about ICANN. Maybe if enough people speak out something will happen.


----------



## cookiesa (Feb 27, 2008)

I guess the problem for you guys is generally people searching for a US site will just use .com you don't have the choice of .com.us for arguments sake and even if you could no one would look for it because .com is associated with being a US business.


----------



## marlo45 (Oct 4, 2007)

paulo said:


> I've always had good service with GODADDY


+1 on that.

I do domain name searches all the time on Godaddy and never had that problem even after going back weeks later (hope this hasn't changed). Tried it once on Network Solutions, and like magic, it gets registered same day.


----------



## Jeepwidow (Feb 12, 2008)

Yes, that would be the case if people who bought the sites were actually using them for their business. Some times people buy the name simply to make money. And they aren't even business owners!! This all sounds a little like real estate; flipping homes. The U.S. needs to put more regulation into all of this.


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

That's the reason why I hate cybersquatters.
I wanna fry them!


----------



## Jeepwidow (Feb 12, 2008)

Ok folks, First let me say Network Solutions in their sneaky way, have come up with another money making scheme: "Get domain name you always wanted .us.com, an alternative to .com" 

Below is what I found at their site:

In response to customer concerns about domain names being registered by someone else just after they have conducted a domain name search, Network Solutions is implementing a new security measure to protect our customers.
*What is the Customer Protection Measure?*

Network Solutions may reserve domain names that are searched on our Web site for up to 4 days. During this period, these domain names will only be available to register at networksolutions.com.

This customer protection measure may be enabled when a customer searches for an available .com domain name at networksolutions.com but decides not to purchase the name immediately after conducting the search. After the search ends, Network Solutions will put the domain name on reserve. During this reservation period, the name is not active and Network Solutions does not monetize the traffic on these domains. 
If any customer searches networksolutions.com for the domain name during the next 4 days, the domain will be available to register at our regular rates. 
If the domain name is not purchased within 4 days, it will be released back to the registry and will be available for registration through any registrar. 
A customer may phone Network Solutions customer support and request the domain name be released before the end of the reserve period. 
Domain names searched on the WHOIS search page will NOT be reserved. 

By holding the searched domains at Network Solutions for a short period, it allows our customers time to decide whether this is the domain name that they really want to register. 
Although the domain name isn't specifically held for the initial customer who searched for it, this reserve period helps to protect our customers against domain front running. 
Interesting. I almost get sick of all of this. Almost makes me want to resort to catalog business. Oh well.


----------



## marlo45 (Oct 4, 2007)

A slick and interesting explanation, hmm. If they do charge the 'regular rates' to register the names, it's bad, but not too bad.


----------



## Jeepwidow (Feb 12, 2008)

You still get screwed...right?


----------



## marlo45 (Oct 4, 2007)

Kinda, but you may have intended on buying it from them which is why you searched on their site in the first place. Don't get me wrong, i'm not trying to be the devil's advocate here, i'm just saying that if they don't charge more than what they would normally charge, the deal isn't that bad. Though, not entirely the best practice.


----------



## goonatic (Sep 5, 2007)

Unfortunately, Network Solutions is not doing anything against ICANN regulations. You are allowed to purchase a domain and return it within 5 days. You can cancel within that five days and get your money back. This is how cybersquatting works. They buy 1000's of sites and place ads on the sites. If the sites genearte click-through traffic and make money they keep that domain if not they dump it and get there reg. fee back.

They are trying to get this loophole closed. It makes it very hard to get decent domain names.

Mark


----------



## Jeepwidow (Feb 12, 2008)

goonatic said:


> Unfortunately, Network Solutions is not doing anything against ICANN regulations. You are allowed to purchase a domain and return it within 5 days. You can cancel within that five days and get your money back. This is how cybersquatting works. They buy 1000's of sites and place ads on the sites. If the sites genearte click-through traffic and make money they keep that domain if not they dump it and get there reg. fee back.
> 
> They are trying to get this loophole closed. It makes it very hard to get decent domain names.
> 
> Mark


 
Mark,
That's exactly it. I guess the only way to learn about anything is to fall down or better yet, read this forum. I only went to NS to look up names is because (forgive me ) of my husband who said they were the only registrars for years before GoDaddy came along, and, I liked the simple formate of the search. OK, NOW I've learned my lesson.


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

Jeepwidow said:


> In response to customer concerns about domain names being registered by someone else just after they have conducted a domain name search, Network Solutions is implementing a new security measure to protect our customers.
> *What is the Customer Protection Measure?*
> 
> Network Solutions may reserve domain names that are searched on our Web site for up to 4 days. During this period, these domain names will only be available to register at networksolutions.com.
> ...


I guess you can spin anything positively if you really want to.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Jeepwidow said:


> I just had a funky experience looking up domain names at network solutions. They said my D.N was available. Cool! But then I look at godaddy and they said my name was taken? Huh??? I click on more info and this is what I see:
> 
> Name Server: NS1.1 Network Solutions.com
> Status: Client Hold
> ...


My advice (if you haven't already done it), is to just to wait 7 days and then try to register the domain name at Godaddy.

By that time the domain will have been released by NetworkSolutions.

Read here: Network Solutions steals domain ideas; Confirmed!

And here: Network Solutions is getting better


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

GoDaddy is not without blame, not by a long shot. I heard of them doing the same thing years ago, before ever hearing about Network Solutions doing it.

Another GoDaddy practice - 

A family had a domain name for years. Good name, many would like it. Something like Town Florist, just a good basic name that any florist could use.

One day, in the middle of their subscrition year, their site is not coming up. Check Whois and it's not even it their name.

Turns out GoDaddy has sold it to a scalper who will now sell it back to them for $ 500 or so. In the middle of their term!

GoDaddy's excuse - They did not have a email address on file.

Yep! That's it. Claimed it was not GoDaddy's responsibility to call or snail mail them a warning. TOS clearly states you must maintain current contact info at all times.

So, this snake must email all the registrants and when one bounces he jangles GoDaddy's chain and buys it. And GoDaddy would rather sell it out from under someone for $ 50 than wait 6 months for $ 10.

True story, and I'm sure there are more.

Face it, these domain flippers are GoDaddy's biggest customers. Why shouldn't they bend that way? Not ethical, but I doubt if Bob Parsons teaches any business ethics classes.
.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Turns out GoDaddy has sold it to a scalper who will now sell it back to them for $ 500 or so. In the middle of their term!
> 
> GoDaddy's excuse - They did not have a email address on file.
> 
> Yep! That's it. Claimed it was not GoDaddy's responsibility to call or snail mail them a warning. TOS clearly states you must maintain current contact info at all times


Are you sure that GoDaddy did the actual selling, or did they just let it get sold by some scammer who saw that there was no valid email address on file, or signed up for the old email address that was in use by the domain and pretended to be the owner.

GoDaddy generally isn't in the business of _selling_ domain names that are active. They may have to delete or release a domain name that doesn't have valid contact information.

However, GoDaddy (and any registrar) is required by ICANN to have valid contact information on file for all domain names. That's the rules set by ICANN.

It really is the responsibility of the domain holder to make sure all of their contact information is current.

Not sure if this is the same story? Domain Name Wire » News » GoDaddy Deletes Domain Name for Inaccurate Email Address - The Domain Industry's News Source


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

If that's not it, it's awful close. And regardless of GoDaddy discovering it on their own or some domain scalper finding it, the fact is that GoDaddy did nothing more than email an account that had been with them for some time. 

No phone call, although the phone was correct, no snail mail. No effort at all before cancelling a domain of a long time client.

And the link at the bottom to GoDaddy Responds is interseting, as well.

Domain Name Wire » News » GoDaddy Responds to Deletion Over Invalid Email Address - The Domain Industry's News Source

I've given up on GoDaddy. I've got a registrar that is not only a buck cheaper $ 8.99, they don't tack on the ICANN fee that GoDaddy does. 

But, even more than the price, I can send newbies there and they can get a domain without having to stumble through 6 or 8 pages designed to suck them in to all sorts of unnecessary, over-priced, under-valued add-ons.

$ 8.99 domains, no extra fees, no sales BS, just get what you want, pay for it and get on with your life - $8.99 Domain Name Registration, ICANN accredited registrar - Dynadot LLC
(just wish they had an affiliate program)
.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> the fact is that GoDaddy did nothing more than email an account that had been with them for some time.
> 
> No phone call, although the phone was correct, no snail mail. No effort at all before cancelling a domain of a long time client.


I don't know if there are many big registrars that will do that for their clients.



> I've given up on GoDaddy. I've got a registrar that is not only a buck cheaper $ 8.99, they don't tack on the ICANN fee that GoDaddy does.


The ICANN fee is still there with all registrars, GoDaddy just decides to line item it to show the price. There was recently an ICANN fee increase which many registrars absorbed (who were selling domains for $9+), but since GoDaddy is selling domains as a loss leader, it may not have made sense for them to continue to absorb those fees.



> But, even more than the price, I can send newbies there and they can get a domain without having to stumble through 6 or 8 pages designed to suck them in to all sorts of unnecessary, over-priced, under-valued add-ons.


Yeah, I'm not a big fan of godaddy's upsell laden checkout pages. I try to avoid them myself unless I'm purchasing a domain from someone who is already at GoDaddy or I'm purchasing a domain name with an extension where GoDaddy has the best price (like .cc names)

It can get very confusing for new people registering a domain name (and clients) to have to fight through all that stuff and not know which stuff they should be buying. They usually end up buying overpriced "traffic" plans and "email addresses" that they don't need.

To avoid all that, I decided to just become a domain reseller myself so I could provide my clients with an easier interface to register domain names. That may be an option for you too. You should check out eNom's reseller programs.


----------



## majesticmind (Sep 1, 2007)

I have a relative that has a server and web company. I dont pay anything. I have unlimited everything. But i went and sold a shirt to sombody a while back and i have not had time to work on a real site for months and months now cause it snow balled out of control(good thing). So i just have my splash page redirecting to free web pages. But i hear that godaddy is actually good.


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

On the second page of that post the author said all the others he talked to said they would have tried harder. 

And I know the fee is there. In fact the guys I'm using now have gone up a buck within the last year. So I think $ 8.99 will last for awhile.

I gave up on trying to be a reseller and prepay for domains, or pay a price to get a buck off. 

What I do now it charge $ 12 for a domain, go to the $ 9 guys and make $ 3. I tell them outright they can go to GoDaddy for $ 10 pluc change and wade through page after page of crap, or they can pay me $12 and I'll handle it. Every one pays me to save the hassle.
.


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

majesticmind said:


> I have a relative that has a server and web company. I dont pay anything. I have unlimited everything. But i went and sold a shirt to sombody a while back and i have not had time to work on a real site for months and months now cause it snow balled out of control(good thing). So i just have my splash page redirecting to free web pages. But i hear that godaddy is actually good.


Good for what?
.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> On the second page of that post the author said all the others he talked to said they would have tried harder.


I'm sure they would say that after the fact. Most competitors will say "of course, we'll do what our competitor's didn't" 

Most are too big to actually make that happen though. I know of a couple that would do it as general policy.



> I gave up on trying to be a reseller and prepay for domains, or pay a price to get a buck off.


True, it's not for everyone. I deal with a high volume of domains, so it made more sense for me. The retailing of domains is pretty turnkey though. It's not a high profit business for sure, but I mostly did it to simplify the domain registration process for clients and make it easier for me when they asked me "what's going on with my domain?" or "how do I do this"?


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

peteVA said:


> Good for what?
> .


I just bought a domain name from godaddy. Should I or can I transfer it to someone else?


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

I wouldn't go that far. And there are some time restrictions on when you can transfer. I think more toward the renewal time. You can check it out. 

I've got maybe 30 with them. I'll move them over as I think of it, but I didn't rush out when I read that post. 

But, I've gotten to where I put GoDaddy up ther with Intuit (QuickBooks) and Microsoft as companies who capture a sizable portion of their market and then exploit their users.

As a small business person I'd rather deal with someone who actually appreciates my business. And shows it.
.


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

> Network Solutions may reserve domain names that are searched on our Web site for up to 4 days. During this period, these domain names will only be available to register at networksolutions.com.



That's very scary and frightening! Thank god I didn't used NS at all or I will be stuck with them!
It's pretty unethical practice, seriously. Something must be done about them.

It's still better to use the smaller but reputable web hosting sites to search for your domains.


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

I've got a "shortcut to whois" on my desktop. Just type in the domain and it pulls up the whois that quick.

Can't beat it, and no registrar sees what's being checked. 

Although there is probably a hacker or two who knows what's going on......
.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

> And here: Network Solutions is getting better


I just read this article. In the blog below the article, two posters said the each called customer service, didn't give them the domain name up front, thanked them for helping them lose a client (the caller losing a client) b/c of the reservation, and each time, the customer service rep released the name over the phone.

The second fellow called and had success after reading the first guys post in that blog.

If anyone really wants their name, maybe this will work for you. 

They said the key was not to give the domain name up front, make sure you confirm your speaking with customer service, and tell NetSol that they just cost you a client due to this practice.

If you want to read the posts, click Rodney's links, but it worked for them, it's worth a shot for someone here in the same boat. 

Good luck, all.


----------



## callie74 (Feb 20, 2008)

Ahhhh so this is what NetSol does.
We had this happen to us and ended up overpaying for a few names.
Wish I would have seen this sooner!

Thanks for this, now I understand what they're doing.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Jeepwidow said:


> I just had a funky experience looking up domain names at network solutions. They said my D.N was available. Cool! But then I look at godaddy and they said my name was taken? Huh??? I click on more info and this is what I see:
> 
> Name Server: NS1.1 Network Solutions.com
> Status: Client Hold
> ...


I was told by godaddy to wait for 3 days and then you could register it. I had that happen, when I went to godaddy to register it, they showed it taken but he said if I wasn't worried about getting it that night to wait 3 days and it would be released. I don't know if that is true but that is what I was told


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

martinwoods said:


> I was told by godaddy to wait for 3 days and then you could register it. I had that happen, when I went to godaddy to register it, they showed it taken but he said if I wasn't worried about getting it that night to wait 3 days and it would be released. I don't know if that is true but that is what I was told


 
Sorry I guess I posted that before reading that someone else already did.


----------



## majesticmind (Sep 1, 2007)

Here this is posted on network solutions front page now!

"In response to customer concerns, we may reserve domains after you search for them to protect you from Front Runners. "

It says this is a new protection measure.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

majesticmind said:


> Here this is posted on network solutions front page now!
> 
> "In response to customer concerns, we may reserve domains after you search for them to protect you from Front Runners. "
> 
> It says this is a new protection measure.


And I'm sure that there are people out there who say "oh that's nice that they'd do that for me".


----------



## waxtutor (Mar 14, 2008)

paulo said:


> I just wanted to warn everyone about going to NETWORK SOLUTIONS for their domain name searches, and registration.
> 
> NETWORK SOLUTIONS is now hijacking domains where the customer does a search for it on their site.
> 
> ...


Just an added note, NETWORK SOLUTIONS SUCKS BALLS!!!!!!!!!!!!! NEVER USE THEM


----------



## Dori (Mar 26, 2008)

yip i had same problems with Network Solutions, had to pay it though, its the domain I wanted...


----------



## callie74 (Feb 20, 2008)

majesticmind said:


> Here this is posted on network solutions front page now!
> 
> "In response to customer concerns, we may reserve domains after you search for them to protect you from Front Runners. "
> 
> It says this is a new protection measure.


 
How is it security from Front Runners when they jack the price up double?


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

For the most part my expericene with them was pretty good. I did run into some issues with trying to get email set-up, but that might have been cause I was using a mac. I moved to godaddy to see if that would be better. The only issue I've had with godaddy, is that the interface could use a massive overhaul.


----------



## marlo45 (Oct 4, 2007)

prometheus said:


> The only issue I've had with godaddy, is that the interface could use a massive overhaul.


Really? I think it's very intuitive and user friendly. 

What exactly is it lacking in your opinion, Robert? It may give some insight to the pros others might view as cons when considering hosting options. I really like it a lot.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

It seems like everything is buried. Under menu after menu. It is hard to pinpoint. For most of my stuff, I don't have to deal with it, but if memory serves me correct, when I used NS, it was all right there, whatever I needed. I had to sign up once and that was it. I also had a site through Yahoo that I remember being quite easy. With GD, I got my site. Then I had to set-up an admin. Then I had to set-up the email. Then I had to activate the email as setting it up wasn't enough. Then I had to set-up an account to do anything with my website. I think I had like three accounts and passwords after all was said and done. It was like buying a car and then having to have some on put the engine in. Then going somewhere else to get the gas put in. Then having a key for the door, one for the ignition and one for the trunk. It would help if mayber there was a step by step, but most of this wasn't explained. It was like you were supposed to know it already.


----------



## marlo45 (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, now i see. Yes, i agree with all of the above, Robert. It doesn't bother me, though, but maybe like you, others may not like it. 

It seems they try to keep almost evrything on it's own account within your account to give a feel of total control of each item. I don't know what their intentions were, but it can be a bit of a bother albeit one that i can live with. The customer support is awesome if/when you do need it.


----------

